# Concerts: Which groups have you seen?



## MercyL (Jun 9, 2013)

Remember going to rock concerts?

A bunch of us pooled our funds, bought tickets, piled into the van and off we went. It was festival seating, sunburn, and no jumbo tron, but we saw Little Feat with Leon Russell and Mary Mcreary at Folsom field. No one stood on their chairs to see, the crowd was oh so mellow, and Little Feat brought the stadium down with a long, kickin' rendition of Dixie Chicken. I was in my early 20's and my sons had not been born yet.

Before that, I saw The Jackson 5 from seats so close to the stage that you could almost smell the sweat. This wasn't nearly as fun, though because I was with my father, who received "special" tickets for the stands at stage right. I was not quite 13 and bored to death.

I have attended only 2 other rock concerts, but I remember The Jackson Five and the Little Feat concerts like they were yesterday.

What rock concerts have you attended?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 9, 2013)

Too many to count.  Sure had fun!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 22, 2013)

Most memorable concerts were: Elvis Presley, the Rolling Stones and Tina Turner.  Yes, I'm old.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 22, 2013)

The only group I've seen was the Bald knobbers, but saw several singers, My favorite show was Johnny Horton. I've also seen Jerry Lee Lewis, Marty Robbins, Mickey Gilley. and Boxcar Willie.


----------



## Anne (Jun 22, 2013)

No rock concerts, but we saw Jerry lee Lewis, Gene Watson, Charlie pride, Loretta Lynn, & Ray Charles.  saw Sons of the Pioneers in Branson a few years ago, might have been more over the years I don't recall.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2013)

I saw Cream, Edgar Winter, Sly and the Family Stone, BB King, Cars, Moody Blues, AC/DC, Blue Oyster Cult, Eric Burdon...all I can remember right now.


----------



## Mr. Bones (Jun 22, 2013)

The Beatles twice.  Stones 9X. McCartney 5X.  Most every act between '67 and '90.  Also, Sinatra, Sammy, Dean, Liza, and many more.  Not to be braggin'....it's just what we did in those days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2013)

I saw Liza Minelli at Central Park once, she was playing Frisbee with some friends.  Never saw her in a concert though. Stones 9 times....wow, I know they rock the house!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm with That Guy that there seems to be too many to count, but a few of the more memorable ones  -



Rolling Stones
Pink Floyd (4 times)
Jethro Tull (6 times)
Billy Joel
Yes
AC/DC
Santana
Deep Purple (2 times)
Emerson, Lake and Palmer (3 times)
Elton John (2 times)


----------



## Anne (Jun 23, 2013)

Did anyone here go to Woodstock???


----------



## That Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

Anne said:


> Did anyone here go to Woodstock???



I went to Vietnamstock but was there in spirit...


----------



## jeffery 53 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## jeffery 53 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## jeffery 53 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## jeffery 53 (Jun 25, 2013)

ROLLING STONES HYDE PARK


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 3, 2013)

I have never been to a rock concert, and barely have been to any kind of a concert. There are a few though. 
I saw Buddy Holly, Buddy Knox, and Jimmy Bowen all in one concert in Spokane when I was a teenager. 
After I grew up, my husband and I went to see my favorite , Kris Kristofferson, at the big theater in Seattle. That was awesome ! 

Then, several years later, Johnny Cash was in Seattle, at the Opera House, and I went with my MIL, because she wanted to get his autograph for her son, John, then serving in the Marines, in Vietnam. She was thrilled when we found Johnny Cash backstage, and he signed her souvenir book for her . That was a great experience also.
My favorite singer now is Don Williams, and I would just love to attend a concert, but I am not sure if he is even performing any more.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2013)

Back in the fifties, I saw Johnny Cash and his group with his bass man, Luther. I think he was just getting started as this was at our little county fair.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Back in the fifties, I saw Johnny Cash and his group with his bass man, Luther. I think he was just getting started as this was at our little county fair.



Cool.  I like seeing folks when they are just getting started and relatively unknown.  The shows are always much more intimate.


----------

